
ESP8266 Witty Cloud Board Demo - mikecarlton
http://adityatannu.com/blog/post/2016/01/31/ESP8266-Witty-Cloud-Board-Demo.html
======
AstroJetson
Cool little board, I'm impressed with the different ways that companies put
these boards together, and how cheap they are. It was a nice project writeup,
I like how he presented not only how it went, but problems that he had. It
gives the rest of us something to look out for.

~~~
adysan
Thanks. Ady here, I wrote that post. There have been surprisingly few
successful dev boards with ESP8266 modules. I'd love to see something with
smaller modules like ESP-09 and ESP-03. Most of them are using ESP12 variants
there days due to the large GPIO count. But sometimes all we need is a single
GPIO with all the ESP8266 goodness! I'l love to see one of these in the
Digispark form factor. The closes one I've seen is the WeMos D1 mini.

